
The Every Day Calendar - jkestner
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/simonegiertz/the-every-day-calendar
======
inetsee
Maybe my cynicism is getting the better of me, but how is this better than a
page with all the days of the year printed on it, hanging from the wall, with
a highlighter hanging from a string next to it?

Or you could go all Seinfeld and get a "big wall calendar" and a "big red
magic marker". [https://lifehacker.com/jerry-seinfelds-productivity-
secret-2...](https://lifehacker.com/jerry-seinfelds-productivity-
secret-281626)

